
KiCAD a Free and Open Source EDA Tool - ionela
http://dev.emcelettronica.com/kicad-free-and-open-source-eda-tool
======
ionela
KiCAD, a free and open source EDA tool, solves the stages: schematic capture,
PCB layout, gerber generation or visualization and library editing.

